# HSUS is in trouble!



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.outdoornewsservice.com/ They may be out of business!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope they are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great news. They're nothing but criminals !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great News----HooRah---------Happy-Happy-Happy--Hope they close the Bum's up*


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully it does not stain good organizations that actually offer a service for animals in need. Living in the city I see this often. The hood rats get tired of feeding their pet and drop it off on a street corner. The shelters here rely on donations to take care of these animals. Organizations like HSUS doing the dumb [email protected] they do/did give them all a bad name. For this reason I also hope they get the book. You don't have to be a tree hugging, granola eating, wool socks with sandals wearing, hippie to love animals. I wish folks recognized we are true animal people that have a sense of reality.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good news, lets all hope they get whats coming to them.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Dirty- I agree with you. It's just the anti-hunter, anti-farming, anti-intelligence people that are extremists that I don't like.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Me too. That was what I was trying to say in a round about way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This couldn't happen to a nicer (read bigger)POS organization. Even their name is meant to deceive.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on that Don..........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Fitz. I reported on this July 11th and for more on the antics of the Humane Society of the United States, check my blog posts here...

It'll take some deep pockets and it looks like they've messed with the wrong guy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> This couldn't happen to a nicer (read bigger)POS organization. Even their name is meant to deceive.


Exactly Don ! People still believe the azzhats are doing something they're not. 
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL azzhats..... Nice Tom.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, whats azzhats? I got in trouble from vegatarians or vegans. I live up in the mountains,just an ole hick that doesnt go to town much. Lets try and use english or maybe spanish. LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh!!!! I do know pig latin also


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Azzhat= Noun, (plural,azzhats) A person who wears their hat on their *A$$* because their head is deeply involved in a self-serving colonoscopy. 2) a person who wears their A$$ for a hat ;usually pulled down firmly over the entire head.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OH!!!	Butthead I just asked for english LOL I guess I need to get a new dictonary


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah throw out Websters..... subscribe to Toms


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry Ed. If anyone's offended by that one well just ask them to take their hat off.









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Glen- oh sorry I didn't know I thought it was a new thing. Its the first I've heard about it. Yes they definitely messed with the wrong people now. I wonder if they'll need any donations to help fund this stuff?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> +1 on that Don..........


 +2


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fitz said:


> Glen- oh sorry I didn't know I thought it was a new thing. Its the first I've heard about it. Yes they definitely messed with the wrong people now. I wonder if they'll need any donations to help fund this stuff?


 You cant mail turds, and they would only stuff it between their ears anyway.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> You cant mail turds, and they would only stuff it between their ears anyway.


Lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Right now, I'm at the Professional Outdoor Media Association's (POMA) annual conference in Mississippi and just heard a talk by U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance attorney who says Ringling Bros. stands a good chance at crushing HSUS on this issue. Apparently, HSUS used a phony "expert's" testimony on the Endangered Species Act relevant to elephants and the racketeering charges could stick. It will be interesting to see what develops.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Glenway- That's *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good news!


----------

